

Ask HN: Inverse of Product Hunt? - princehonest

Does the &#x27;inverse&#x27; of Product Hunt exist, where posts are business problems solvable by software and upvotes are money users are willing pay for a solution? A rough equivalent could be a one-to-one relationship (1 biz to one dev) as established by a freelancing marketplace (e.g. odesk, elance, etc.), but I&#x27;m thinking along the lines of a many-to-one (many businesses to one dev).
======
annandvirk
I can't say I've heard of one, but I'm guessing these problems would be posted
by businesses that are mid-development?

~~~
princehonest
A user could be any business with a software-fixable problem they would be
willing to pay for. I don't think the size or stage of the business has to
qualify them.

------
slosh
i think producthunt said they would be working on that

